# Bilder von Autos



## g-zus (9. April 2002)

Hi Leute!

So, da ich nicht genau wusste in welches Forum ich das posten sollte hab ich es mal hierher gestellt.

Und zwar:

Ich suche Photos von Autos (VW und Audi...welche Modelle is egal!) die einen Rundumblick ermöglichen.
Ach, schlecht ausgedrückt.

Ich will mehrere Photos von einem Auto auf ein und der selben Location, nur dass halt das Auto leicht darauf gedreht ist.
Also mal von vorne, dann schräg von vorne links, dann von der seite links, dann schräg von hinten links, dann hinten.....

glaubt ihr dass ich wo sowas im netz finde?!?!?


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ich weiß nicht genau, ob es das ist, was du suchst. 
aber geh mal auf http://www.wallpaper-city.de und klick da auf der linken seite auf "cars".


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

oder http://www.desktopcollector.com


----------



## g-zus (9. April 2002)

hmmm..nicht ganz!

sowas in der Art zwar schon:

http://www.wallpaper-city.de/Wallpaper/bmw006.jpg

aber dann halt noch weitere Ansichten!
so als würde man das auto da drehen (auf dem Bild!).


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*achso...*

achso, ne animation oder so ???

guck mal auf den herstellerseiten. ich glaube, bei mercedes auf der homepage habe ich sowas schonmal gesehen.


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

yo...hab ich auch....da kannst da die autos in 3D anschaun und sie beliebig drehn...


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*ja...*

ja, aber irgendwie kann ich die animationen nicht speichern. schade eigentlich  .


----------



## g-zus (10. April 2002)

yo..hab sowas jetzt mal bei Audi gefunden!
Ist aber für das Quciktime-Plug-In:

http://www.audiusa.com/model_galler..._status-P_countrycode-1_mediaId-7058_,00.html

sowas würde ich suchen.
wenn man genau hinsieht sind das ja auch viele einzelbilder, bei denen der Wagen einfach nur leicht gedreht wurde.

Und ich suche jetzt noch weitere solche Teile, damit ich dann aus den Screenshots vm Desktop paar Bilder für solch eine Animation (in Flash dann!) erstellen kann.

Also so folgende Positionen ca:

front->schräg von vorne links->linke seite->schräg von hinten links->hinten->schräg von hinten rechts->rechte seite->schräg von vorne rechts

Hoffe es ist jetzt verstandlich!
Also wie gesagt..sowas würd ich suchen.
Da sind zwar mehrere, aber ich bräuchte noch paar mehr.

hauptsächlich Audis und VWs!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Suppi ..freut mich für dich!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

zu einem VW/AUDI händler gehen, und selber fotos machen! bringt dir sicher bessere Qualität und du kannst soviel Fotos machen wie zu willst! wollt mal per JApplet sowas probieren! is aber sauschwer!


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Porsche 911
http://www.360degree.tv/object.html

Wenn dus richtig cool haben willst, dann zieh dir die Autos als 3d Objekte (gibt sehr realistische im Internet) lads sie dir in 3dsmax und lass sie rotieren. Kannst du dann auch als Film exportieren. oder mit Vecta 3d für Flash optimieren 

2b


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

not bad ...not bad!!!


----------



## g-zus (10. April 2002)

auf die Idee mit den 3D-Filez bin ich auch schon gekommen.

Ich kenne aber echt keine Seiten wo ich solche Teile runterladen könnte (zumindest wos welche kostenlos gibt!!).


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

ich kannte mal eine aber das is lange her und die find ich sicher nimma


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

fass nochma einer die besten linkz zusammen, pleeeze


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Hier unter anderem einen Golf
http://www.3dcafe.com/asp/vehicles.asp

hier einen Käfer
http://www.3droom.net/obj_car01.html

ich such mal nochmal ... gibts alles umsonst

2b


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Braver...


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

lieb lieb


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*cool...*

cool, bei nokia gibt es sowas auch. nur halt für handys. 
wenn man sowas irgendwie selbst machen könnte, wäre das genial.


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

was ..echt?


lol


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. April 2002)

Nochn Paar Autos
http://www.3dheaven.net/models_cars.htm

und allerlei
http://www.3dm-mc.com/models/

Allerlei und AUtos
http://www.forwarddesign.com/3dobjects.htm

Autos und was weiss ich...
http://www.the3dstudio.com/models.asp?ct=Vehicles

Ist alles Ziemlich leicht über google zu finden..
Einfach mal 3d meshes + cars eintippen...

2b


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

oha hätten ma uns auch selbst denken können *michSELBEschlag*


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*cool...*

cool, solche animationen sind mir vorher noch nie so doll aufgefallen. hätte nie gedacht, dass es davon so viele gibt.


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

ich schon aber ich find sie nicht so übertoll!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

wär net schlecht wenn man einen replikator hätte, und sich dich autos repliziren lassen könnte


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. April 2002)

*Re: cool...*



> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *cool, solche animationen sind mir vorher noch nie so doll aufgefallen. hätte nie gedacht, dass es davon so viele gibt. *



meinst du das zu den links die ich geposted hab...???
Das sind ja nur 3D Objekte für 3DSmax oder andere... die Animation muss man dann schon noch selber machen... Aber das is nicht so schwer...

2b


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

gibts denn auch irgendwo videos wo so testfahrten von concept cars drauf sin, sowas is auch cool ;-)


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

ich denk er meint die animationen...


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

häh, wer meint die animationen, ich red von videos mit real cars!!


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mandrake _
> *häh, wer meint die animationen, ich red von videos mit real cars!! *


...

gibt auch noch andere leute hier im forum...

ja, ich mein die animationen. auch wenn es irgendwie nicht so rüberkam  .


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. April 2002)

naja wollt jetzt keine verwirrung stiften... liegt immer an der reihenfolge der posts und das man nie weiss worauf die sich beziehen.

Zorry 2b

ich    :--  ihr


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, so ist halt n bisschen chaotisch hier   .


----------

